# 2020 plans



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

I have't hunted turkeys in a couple of years but this may be a good year to hunt again.


----------



## timbrhuntr (Feb 4, 2009)

wpmisport said:


> I have't hunted turkeys in a couple of years but this may be a good year to hunt again.


I wish I could say the same. I am the exact opposite. I hunt all over the US every spring because there wasn't much turkey hunting in Ontario where I live. Now with this virus I may not be hunting anywhere lol


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> All I want is to eat able to take my best friend that has cancer out and see him get a nice turkey.I know it is illegal but if he gets one I want to take him again and try to fill my tag .It would mean a lot to me.


Bad news my friend is in hospital and probaly not going to make.Migqhtqtake him oqqffq ventilator tomorrow.I had everything set for him put two new blind up for him.Now hunting last thing I want to do.Fish and hunted all mylife with him


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

retired dundo said:


> Bad news my friend is in hospital and probaly not going to make.Migqhtqtake him oqqffq ventilator tomorrow.I had everything set for him put two new blind up for him.Now hunting last thing I want to do.Fish and hunted all mylife with him


 sorry to hear about that dundo, hopefully he can make it, I'll say a prayer for him


----------

